# Panel today!



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Well we have panel today, and although I generally feel very peaceful about then whole thing, I have had butterflies in my tummy since waking up, a mixture of nerves and excitement I think, never have I been so desperate for a phonecall! Although as our panel time is late morning it won't be for while! Thankfully my sisters are coming around late with their little people for some serious distraction therapy when can only be a good thing! 
Viva
XXX


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Viva

Have just Pmed you while you posted this

Good luck for today- glad you have your sisters and their little ones come to keep you busy

Today is the start of a new chapter in your lives

Hugs

Mez
x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Viva

Do you know I actually have butterflies reading your post!!!   Good Luck, I am sure everything will go favourably.  Enjoy the company of your sisters and littlies, and can't wait to hear how you get on later.

Regards
Lynn x


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Best of luck Viva.  Hope to hear good news from you a little later today.  I'll keep my fingers crossed that it all goes well for you.

Sanita


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Viva

Hope all went well today, sorry i did not read your post until this evening.

Love
WelshyXXXXXXXXX


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hope alls gone well today Viva, hope to hear good news soon 

kj x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hope today went well for you 

xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Viva,

Hope everything went your way today  

Laine


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Well....panel is done.....and we are definitely going to be Mummy and Daddy... 
Have had a bit of a hectic afternoon with all the family over with a slightly more hectic moment whe my Dad's car window was smashed in! Now I have lots of friends arriving for a baby shower my Sisters have organised, so I will post properly to tell you all about my littlies.

A very happy Viva and DH.
XXX


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya

just wanted to say congrats!! 

lots of love camly xxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS TO VIVA AND HUBBIE!!!

        

It's great to get panel out of the way isn't it?!
Let us know as soon as you can about your littlies.


Well done!!


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Viva,
just wanted to add my congratulations too!!
Enjoy the baby shower!! 

can't wait to hear all about your littlies!!

love 

T
xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi Viva, sorry i missed this thread earlier hun 

big congratulations, i can't wait to hear all about your little ones

pam xx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Viva

     

What fantastic news for you and your DH, enjoy your baby shower and can't wait to hear about the littlies.

Love 
Lynn xxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Great news Viva!!!! I am so delighted for you, now the real fun begins
Love JD xxxx


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow, congratulation Viva! How exciting!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Fab News Viva and DH

You are now a Mummy and Daddy!

Hugs

xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

fab news viva  

kj x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations on becoming a mummy & daddy.
All the best for the future.


----------



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

Congratulations viva you and DH must be over the moon!!

Rebecca xx


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Well done Viva and dh sorry I hadn't seen your post earlier hope you had a good day yesterday.
Love K


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Viva CONGRATULATIONS, sorry its a bit late but I'm so glad to read your great news and can't wait for the updates!

Love
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Thrilled for you both....look forward to hearing about your littlies  

Congratulations Mummy & Daddy

Laine


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations Viva and Hubby. WOW what a busy but wonderful life coming so very soon.

Love

WelshyX


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hello, 
Well, I thought it was time I found the time to sit down and tell you a bit more about our littlies! 
About 2 weeks after we went to panel we had a meeting with our SW who told us about a few children coming through the system who she thought we might be interested in, (our LA doesn't tell you about children until they have been freed for adoption through the courts). We were told that there were a couple of 'babies' less then a year and a 'little sibling pair' we didn't want to ask too much at this point but couldn't help asking the ages of this 'little sibling pair' and we were told 3 (he's since had his Birthday and is now 4) and a young 1 year old. We tried not too but couldn't help getting a bit excited as when we were thinking about our ideal this seemed a pretty good start!

Well about 5 weeks went by and still no profile, DH eventually caved in a rang our SW to find out how much longer before we might hear something, we were told that our 'little sibling pair' had been freed though the court and we should get the profile through this week, by Friday I'd caved in and emailed our SW as still no profile. Now at this point it's probably worth confessing that if I had a concern about adopting it was around the names of the children, I've always had a slightly unusual name myself and loved it and naming my children had been one thing I was really looking forward to when we were TTC. My other confession was that ideally we wanted to have a little girl, I'm a girly girl and really wanted the opportunity to buy all the pretty little girly things. Well about Midday on the Friday I had a call from our SW who told us that she was emailing the profile through, with serious butterflies in my tummy, I turned on the laptop and waited...a couple of minutes later the profile arrived. I have to say by this point I was actually past caring about names and what sex they were, I was just desperate to get my hands on a real profile with children that may be possibilities for us!

The first thing that I saw was their names...which I loved (in fact since then loads of people have commented that their names are exactly the kind of names that they would have imagined us picking) and of course I saw that they were a little boy and girl. So my inital concerns immediately disappeared! I will call the littlies 'Charlie' and 'Lola' from now on. The next thing that I saw was that Charlie was born on our Wedding anniversay which seemed lovely. Well it's very hard not to have an emotional response to photographs but although I admit that I may be a bit biased they really are gorgeous. Charlie wears glasses (and a cheeky grin) just like my DH which I love and both of the children have hair which is very similar to mine. It was funny as DH and I had said that we would only really be interested in 'single' children who were younger than 3 but when I looked at Charlie I knew that I would have been interested in him if he had not had a little sister, and his little sister looked like a major cutie! Reading the information about them I felt myslef getting very excited! I rang DH who was at work and emailed him the profile, who got all emotional! That's it we were hooked and I called our SW to tell her we were interested. 

Time for more waiting, there were 3 other couples interested and the homefinder and children SW had to read all our reports and shortlist, eventually we heard we were shortlisted and our SW sent through the children's child permanence reports to read, it was a nerve racking moment reading these as we knew we had to be objective and we were desperately hoping that there wouldn't be anything in them that we couldn't cope with. An hour later we felt sure that we would be able to parent them and set about thinking about all the proacticalities and preparing for our interview the next week. The interview went really well and our SW was really pleased, I remeber her saying when the other SW's left 'well I'd match them with you'.

We were told we wouldn't hear until after the weekend and were pleased that we had the distraction of DH's Sister and BIL staying over over the weekend, so we were quite suprised to have a phonecall when we were out with them for the day telling us we had been choosen to be parents for Charlie and Lola, my leg's went completely wobbly and I had to sit down and DH went into shock!!! But it was just the best day. 

We are due to start introductions on 20th and we are busy finishing their little rooms, after the baby shower the house is filling up with little people things and we can't stop hugging each other, we're finally going to be Mummy and Daddy and we are just so sure that these children are meant to be ours, everything we hear about them just makes us fall in love that little bit more and I can't wait to be posting to tell you all about them.

I know that not everyone gets the gut level feeling that a child or children are right for them and that this has no impact on how things will be when we meet them, but so far for us this feels soooo right! 

Thanks everyone for all your thoughts and messages.

Love a very happy Viva
XXX


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations viva & DH!

Your story has just had me in tears, it is such an emotional time and what you have described in your post will remain with you for ever.

I had to laugh at you worrying over the name issue, we did exactly the same over our DS name, he was nearly 4 when he came to live with us so I know what it is like to have a "charlie" around the house.  When we found out DS name we loved it, it goes so well with our surname and he really is his name, if you know what I mean, I can't imagine calling him anything else.

With DD it is another story because she was only 9 months old at the time and she hadn't really been called by her birth name, she always had pet names! we were allowed to change her name and we did, it is one we wanted and suits her better we think than her birth name, although we did keep that as her middle name, there has been thread before about name changes so won't go on I just thought it was lovely that everything seems to fit so nicely.

Try to have some Husband and Wife time before you know it you'll be mummy & Daddy and you will love every minute of it! 

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Charliegirl (Apr 9, 2004)

Happy   from me too!! 

A MASSIVE congrats to you Viva and DH!! It's such a fab feeling to be matched. Get plenty of R and R between now and intros cos it's all go from then on!!  

All the very best for your new lives together as a family,

Charlie. x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Viva

What a lovely post - huge congratulations.

Tracey x


----------

